# Travel Cup Recommendations?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I currently use a Contigo West Loop Autoseal travel mug, for my journey to work. I've found this to be very good at keeping drinks hot, it's quite similar to a little flask but I also find it mutes the flavours of the coffee. I am guessing that's because of the smallish spout and so limited air that I get in with the drink. I had a look at the Keep Cup but that also seemed to have a small drinking space, was wondering does anybody have a good travel cup they would recommend? I really hate getting stuck in traffic with no coffee







.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been pondering this same question for a while.

I am almost certain I will be getting a glass keep cup. For me one of the main considerations is ease of cleaning, it is not uncommon for me to make a flat white and then have the cup end up in my car for a few days, allowing the milk to sour and really soak into the cup. I think a Glass keep cup, with its simple easy to clean lid would really help with this, plus they aren't as huge as most cups.

I also have a Contigo at the moment, and the self locking mech, whilst neat and great for work is a pain in the behind to clean properly.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

"the self locking mech, whilst neat and great for work is a pain in the behind to clean properly" I think that's the other thing that is making me want to change, I have done the same leaving it in the car, normally with just black coffee but I think it's pretty strongly embedded into the top now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I know you've mentioned it's basically some form of travel cup that you're after but have you considered an Impress Brewer? Easy to clean and I'm informed by those that have used one to keep their coffee warm, that it does indeed keep coffee hot for hours!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23607-Impress-Coffee-Brewer-SALE


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Keep cup are pretty good and can be purchased from the forum.

My brother-in-law buys the same take-away ones that you get in coffee shops online. I think that they work out at about 10p each. He says that he prefers his coffee from them (doesn't like the silicon on lots of others) and washes them through a couple of times.

One box lasts a couple of months.

Not a bad idea, if not the greenist option.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's an interesting idea, they recycle the ones at our work (they have specific recycling bins for them), so I wouldn't have to necessarily feel too bad about that.



NickdeBug said:


> Keep cup are pretty good and can be purchased from the forum.
> 
> My brother-in-law buys the same take-away ones that you get in coffee shops online. I think that they work out at about 10p each. He says that he prefers his coffee from them (doesn't like the silicon on lots of others) and washes them through a couple of times.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll have a look at the impress as well, I don't need much persuasion to try another brewing method and cup in one


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

At the current deal price it's probably less than what your Contigo West Loop Autoseal cost? Worth a try if you're into brewed? Win-win.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I picked up two of these for the boat,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00N2V1Z4O?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Keeps your drinks nice and warm for a good time!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Keepcup. Have been using Keepcup for something like 7 years and have yet to find something better. No insulation so coffee cools like in a paper cup, but that is supposed to be a good thing. I usually have it all drunk before I get even 10 minutes down the road so its not of importance to me.

As an aside about paper cups, they are ALL coated on the inside with some sort of plastic, so the argument that the plastic cups impart a flavour that the paper cups don't is all in the mind of the person drinking from the preferred paper cup. There is enough plastic in 20 "paper" cups to make a plastic cup.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just have a Bodum one and love it - I've actually got the one with the press in it, but you can just either leave that in or unscrew it if you want to just convert it to a pure travel mug. It keeps the coffee red hot for a good hour or so and doesn't have any adverse tastes etc. Very easy to clean and slots in really nicely in my centre console in the car.

http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/11068-565/


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I've just ordered a glass keepiecuppie for the same reason - an inadvertent biological experiment has left a permenant pong in one of my placcy ones. Might look a bit more grown up than pink and yellow in highbrow meetings too!


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> I just have a Bodum one and love it - I've actually got the one with the press in it, but you can just either leave that in or unscrew it if you want to just convert it to a pure travel mug. It keeps the coffee red hot for a good hour or so and doesn't have any adverse tastes etc. Very easy to clean and slots in really nicely in my centre console in the car.
> 
> http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/11068-565/


That what I use as well. Does exactly what it says on the tin. But I think it's the same problem with all of the travel mugs- small aperture while drinking.

I've a KeepCup Brew Cork that I use for drinking at home but I wouldn't subject that to commuting hell.


----------



## nugget (May 6, 2015)

I've got one of those Bodum things as well. I'm not too impressed with it though to be honest; I tend to get a lot of grounds in the drink and I find it a bit awkward to drink from. It's also a lot bulkier than I was expecting when I ordered it.

Lately I've been brewing coffee with my aeropress and pouring it into cardboard cups I bought at the supermarket.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a zojirushi, works great as a thermos but not good to drink from. Perfect for me as I pour into a normal cup at work.

Previously I used the Bodum above and that was the best of both worlds; kept hot for longer than a keepcup but ok to drink from. Ok, not great.

If you are really picky (I would be if my commute was longer) then a thermos/Bodum press/impress decanted into a keepcup is the way forward!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Try klean kanteen for wide opening.

I have the thermal one, and use it with the additional coffee lid you can buy, or just drink straight out of it opened


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> Try klean kanteen for wide opening.
> 
> I have the thermal one, and use it with the additional coffee lid you can buy, or just drink straight out of it opened


Thanks - that looks good. I've never heard of them before but ordered one now.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks - that looks good. I've never heard of them before but ordered one now.


Linky please. A quick search says they don't ship outside of the U.S.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Linky please. A quick search says they don't ship outside of the U.S.


http://international.kleankanteen.com/unitedkingdom/stores/stores.php - I used Heinnie Haynes, because I thought I'd heard the name before and shipping seemed reasonable. Within 5 minutes of getting the PayPal confirmation, I've had an email from them saying it's been dispatched...


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

http://international.kleankanteen.com/unitedkingdom/stores/stores.php

i got mine from the little acorns link.

They do leak heat from the lid, but the compromise is that they aren't meant to be a fully fledged thermos and you normally drink them within four hours or you'd just buy a flask.

I fill mine late morning before I drive 90 miles to watch football, and it's about perfect to drink at 3.45 during half time on a Saturday. I don't bother with the coffee lid, and sip it straight out the neck. Simlar sized flasks have cups the size of thimbles, so my purchase was driven by the ability to just sip it out of the container (most flasks are narrow necked and it would be a pain).

The benefit for me is the screw in lid is secure and it becomes more than just an insulated cup that can still leak. They are bigger than a traditional keep cup design as they are meant to keep things hot during transit, so please beware that if you plan to drink quickly, like a normal take out lid cup, these may be OTT.

http://international.kleankanteen.com/unitedkingdom/products/klean-kanteen-insulated.php

i only use the coffee lid if I am drinking it on the move and want spill protection! And I have only just noticed the hottop behind one on the webpage screen photos...

i take one to all day meetings, and my clever coffee fills it perfectly and can be done direct into it! Again, the website now has a kalita and a v60 thing doing just that on the photos. Seems they have figured what I did and changed the screen photo montage to embrace the new coffee users! The photos weren't there when I got it... They are now!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The one I ordered arrived today whilst I was so work. Looking forward to trying it out next week.

Also buying an impress from this forum as I liked the look of it

Thanks all


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

thanks @steve7 !

I'm impressed with the Klean Kanteen - I bought the small one (355 ml). I also got the optional Klean Kanteen Café Cap and it' seems to work well. The opening is still fairly small but because it comes over the lip of the cap you seem to get more flavour with it. I made another coffee and put it in with the standard cap (that you can't drink through) and it feels very well insulated. In a car the cafe cap will come in handy but otherwise I'd be tempted to use the other lid because it's so insulated and just unscrew it to drink it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Aha, my only problem I drive a Ford Focus CMAX (55 player) and the Kanteen didn't fit in the cup holders. It's so close that if you had a flexible holder I'm sure it would work (they're a fixed size in my car). That's a shame but I'll work round it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Never heard of these until just now and they get tonnes of decent reviews

Zyliss Cafetiere Hot Mug:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DB4JY72


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Same, never heard of it. That's a huge amount of reviews!


----------



## nugget (May 6, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Never heard of these until just now and they get tonnes of decent reviews
> 
> Zyliss Cafetiere Hot Mug:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DB4JY72


It seems to be a rebranding of the Smartcafe hot mugs that have been around for years. I use one (Smartcafe) at work, it does the job and is easy to clean although I'm not a big fan of drinking out of plastic cups. They never used to come with lids when I bought mine so I can't comment on how well they seal, etc.


----------

